# Grafikkarte + Gentoo + Erfahrungen

## crashedworld

Hi Community!

Ich habe nun Kapituliert... Seit mehreren Monaten versuche ich Linux vernünftig mit meiner Parhelia (vor allem OpenGL) laufen zu lassen... es hat keine zweck mehr... (Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt sich eine Parhelia zu kaufen: LASS ES!!)

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten:

- Welche Grafikkarten könnt ihr empfehlen? (ich tendiere zu nVidia, bin aber auch ATI nicht abgeneigt)

- Welche Modelle sind zuverlässig, haben gute Treiber (vor allem OpenGL)

- Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit Maya 6 unter Linux und siner Grafikkarte?

Ich brauche vor allem >=2 Monitore... (Einer ist nicht genug *g*), und jeder Port der Grafikkarte sollte OpenGL (in Hardware) unterstützen. Die meisten nVidia und ATI Karten haben, soweit ich das sehen konnte, 2 Monitorausgänge. Welche ist da zu empfehlen?

(Nebenbei: Ich bin, wenn ich nicht gerade mit Maya "spiele" vernarrt in Quake3 (und das wird sich mit Sicherheit mit Doom3 nicht anders sein). Somit sollte doch ein gewaltiges Performance-Potential in den Grafikkarten stecken. Ne Idee?)

Ich bin für alles offen, wer Ideen oder Erfahrungen hat postet einfach mal wild drauf los.

thx

EDIT:

Ich möchte endlich nen 2.6er Kernel nutzen. Somit sind Treiber für die neuen Kernel-Releases wichtig.

----------

## crashedworld

ok, ich habe jetzt auf der nvidia-Seite die Linux-Treiber entdeckt... Die scheinen ja wirklich richtig gut zu sein... Und die Doku, simpel, umfassend und wie ich finde genial...

Und da hätte ich noch ne weitere Frage: hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit den 6800 GPUs und Linux?

Welcher Kartenhersteller baut gute Karten mit nVidia-Chipsätzen zusammen?

----------

## MatzeOne

hatte ne abit siluro (geforce 4 ti4600) problemlos unter linux betrieben

und auch meine msi-karte (nvidia fx5700) läuft problemlos.

wegen der treiber...

"emerge -s nvidia"  :Wink: 

----------

## Jinidog

Bei mir läuft eine eine Geforce2 Ti sehr gut.

Auf einem AthlonTB 1200 erreicht sie 3100 FPS.

Die ATI-Treiber funktionieren auch, sie sind aber deutlich langsamer.

Ein Barton 2800+ System mit Radeon 9600XT erreicht dabei gerademal 3300 FPS.

(ist also in glxgears deutlich langsamer als eine alte GeForce)

Allerdings ist glxgears kein tolles Benchmark.

Wenn es dann auf akutelle Funktionen und AntiAlaising hingeht, zieht die ATI-Karte schon an der alten Nvidia-Karte vorbei.

Und vielleicht (hoffentlich) werden die ATI-Treiber auch bald besser.

Ansonsten ist für Linux derzeit wohl Nvidia zu empfehlen.

----------

## schally

1. was man so liest ist für doom3 unter linux am anfang ne nvidia karte sowieso voraussetzung -> siehe Thread und 

2. meine Asus (gf4 ti 4400) hat sich mit ein bisschen forumarbeit (die eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen wäre wenn man schon ein bisschen mehr erfahrung hat) leicht installieren lassen... 

greetz 

 - schally

----------

## tobiasge

Hallo,

also ich selber hab ne Geforce4 Ti4200, war überhaupt kein Problem die zu installieren, und die Treiber sind auch stabil.

Kann man nur empfehlen.

Aber lass die Finger von ATI, hab erst bei eine Kumpel versucht die zum laufen zu bringen, aber das einzige was der Treiber fertig gebracht war abstürtzen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## platinumviper

 *crashedworld wrote:*   

> Ich brauche vor allem >=2 Monitore... (Einer ist nicht genug *g*), und jeder Port der Grafikkarte sollte OpenGL (in Hardware) unterstützen.

 

Das geht mit nVidia Karten, Du musst unbedingt darauf achten, dass Du ximerama ausschaltest. Xinerama unterstützt kein OpenGL. Mit nVidias twinview funktioniert OpenGL auf beiden Monitoren. X lässt sich wahlweise so konfigurieren, dass beide Monitore zu einem Breitwand Monitor zusammen gefasst werden, oder so, dass auf jedem Monitor ein eigener X-Server mit eigenem WM läuft.

Doom3 wird es zunächst nur mit nVidia Unterstützung geben.

platinumviper

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  X lässt sich wahlweise so konfigurieren, dass beide Monitore zu einem Breitwand Monitor zusammen gefasst werden, oder so, dass auf jedem Monitor ein eigener X-Server mit eigenem WM läuft.
> 
> 

 

Habe ich da etwas verpasst, läuft das mit dem neuen 61er Treiber?

Bisher läuft leider nur ein Xserver auf meiner Karte. 

Kannst du mir einen Tip geben, welche Option von TwinView dies ermöglicht?

Gruß

----------

## MatzeOne

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *crashedworld wrote:*   Ich brauche vor allem >=2 Monitore... (Einer ist nicht genug *g*), und jeder Port der Grafikkarte sollte OpenGL (in Hardware) unterstützen. 
> 
> Das geht mit nVidia Karten, Du musst unbedingt darauf achten, dass Du ximerama ausschaltest. Xinerama unterstützt kein OpenGL. Mit nVidias twinview funktioniert OpenGL auf beiden Monitoren. X lässt sich wahlweise so konfigurieren, dass beide Monitore zu einem Breitwand Monitor zusammen gefasst werden, oder so, dass auf jedem Monitor ein eigener X-Server mit eigenem WM läuft.
> 
> Doom3 wird es zunächst nur mit nVidia Unterstützung geben.
> ...

 

ja stimmt... hab opengl mit xinerama nur auf einen screen...

wie stell ich auf twinview um, wenn man heir fragen darf? ^^

----------

## zielscheibe

Ist eigentlich noch einfacher als Xinerama zu konfigurieren.

Beste Anleitung die ich bisher gefunden habe.

```

vi /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README.DE

```

... alles erschöpfend erklärt. (Soll kein RTFM Wink sein)

Gruß

----------

## MatzeOne

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Ist eigentlich noch einfacher als Xinerama zu konfigurieren.
> 
> Beste Anleitung die ich bisher gefunden habe.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ich hab nur /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.6106/README.DE.gz   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

wusste ja gar nicht, dass das sooooo einfach ist ^^

danke sehr  :Very Happy: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  X lässt sich wahlweise so konfigurieren, dass beide Monitore zu einem Breitwand Monitor zusammen gefasst werden, oder so, dass auf jedem Monitor ein eigener X-Server mit eigenem WM läuft.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Den 1.0.6106 hab ich noch nicht zum laufen gebracht ("cant determine if system is mobile" oder so ähnlich) , momentan läuft 1.0.5332-r1 mit einer FX5700 auf einem AMD64.

Hier der relevante Auszug aus meiner xorg.conf:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 60-75

 DisplaySize 360 287

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor2"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 60-75

 DisplaySize 360 287

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "MonitorL"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 60-75

    Option "TwinView"

 DisplaySize 360 287

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "MonitorR"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 60-75

    Option "TwinView"

 DisplaySize 360 287

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "HWCursor" "on"

    Option "CursorShadow" "on"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"

    Option "TwinView"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation"      "LeftOf"

    Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024;1024x768,1024x768;NULL,1280x1024"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor"         "crt,crt"

    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "31.5-64.3"

    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60-75"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "FX5700 0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "HWCursor" "on"

    Option "CursorShadow" "on"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "FX5700 1"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "HWCursor" "on"

    Option "CursorShadow" "on"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"

    Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen L"

    Device      "FX5700 1"

    Monitor     "MonitorL"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen R"

    Device      "FX5700 0"

    Monitor     "MonitorR"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "twinview"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Dual"

    Screen "Screen R"

    Screen "Screen L" LeftOf "Screen R"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Der rechte Monitor ist in diesem Fall der Standard-Monitor, das wirst Du wahrscheinlich ändern wollen. Der Grund ist ganz einfach: ich arbeite an zwei Rechnern gleichzeitig und die müssen sich die beiden TFTs über drei KVM Switches (einer für Tastatur und eine Maus und je einer für die beiden Monitore, die zweite Maus ist fest am rechten Rechner) teilen. Der linke Rechner hat den linken TFT als Standard-Monitor, aber da läuft nicht xorg-x11 sondern MetroX, dessen Konfiguration bringt Dir also nichts.

Das Layout schalte ich zur Zeit in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf um, das ist zwar äusserst unelegant, aber ich hab' noch keine bessere Lösung gefunden. Auszug aus /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf:

```
[server-Standard]

name=Standard server

command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -layout Dual -audit 0

#command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -layout twinview -audit 0

flexible=true
```

Eine der beiden "command..." Zeilen wird auskommentiert und dann X mit /etc/init.d/xdm restart neu gestartet.

Viel Erfolg

platinumviper

----------

## zielscheibe

Leider bleibt alles beim alten  :Crying or Very sad: 

```

zielscheibe root # ps axf

  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND

    1 ?        S      0:00 init [3]  

    2 ?        SWN    0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

    3 ?        SW<    0:00 [events/0]

    4 ?        SW<    0:00  \_ [khelper]

    5 ?        SW<    0:00  \_ [kacpid]

   20 ?        SW<    0:00  \_ [kblockd/0]

   33 ?        SW     0:00  \_ [pdflush]

   34 ?        SW     0:00  \_ [pdflush]

   36 ?        SW<    0:00  \_ [aio/0]

  253 ?        SW<    0:00  \_ [reiserfs/0]

   35 ?        SW     0:00 [kswapd0]

  251 ?        SW     0:00 [kseriod]

  389 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

  607 ?        SW     0:00 [khubd]

  966 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

 1006 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid -c /etc/acpi/events

 1590 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

 1701 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

 1907 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps -as 2 -tcp -public

 2105 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/sbin/adsl-connect

 2123 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/pppd pty /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultrou

 2124 ?        S      0:00      \_ /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U -m 1412

 2198 ?        S      0:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xfs -daemon -config /etc/X11/fs/config -droppriv -user xfs -port -1

 2245 ?        S      0:00 login -- root     

 2290 tty1     S      0:00  \_ -bash

 3812 tty1     S      0:00      \_ /bin/sh /usr/X11R6/bin/startx -- -xf86config /etc/X11/xorg.conf-nvdual -audit 0

 3823 tty1     S      0:00          \_ xinit /root/.xinitrc -- -xf86config /etc/X11/xorg.conf-nvdual -audit 0 -deferglyphs 16

 3824 ?        S<L    0:11              \_ X :0 -xf86config /etc/X11/xorg.conf-nvdual -audit 0 -deferglyphs 16

 3834 tty1     S      0:01              \_ /usr/bin/fluxbox

 3848 ?        S      0:06                  \_ /usr/lib/opera/7.51-20040602.1/opera --binarydir /usr/lib/opera/7.51-20040602.1

 3851 ?        S      0:00                      \_ /usr/lib/opera/plugins/operamotifwrapper 15 18 /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

 3852 ?        S      0:00                      \_ /usr/lib/opera/plugins/operaplugincleaner 3848

 2246 tty2     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

 2247 tty3     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

 2248 tty4     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 2249 tty5     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 2250 tty6     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

 2251 ?        S      0:00 login -- root

 2264 tty17    S      0:00  \_ -bash

 3942 ?        S      0:00 aterm -ls -tr -trsb -sh 60 -pmo -sl 32000 -C -fg white

 3943 pts/6    S      0:00  \_ -bash

 3948 pts/6    R      0:00      \_ ps axf

zielscheibe root # 

```

Ist mir auch verständlich, da du für die Dualkonfiguration Xinerama verwendest. Leider startet dies nur einen Xserver nicht 2 verschiedene. Meiner Meinung nach kann keine Nvidiakarte 2 Overlays gleichzeitig verwalten bzw. die beiden Monitoranschlüsse lassen sich nicht getrennt voneinander ansprechen (Ich will eine ordentliche Framebufferunterstützung ..stampf..). Deshalb verkaufe ich auch meine FX (ade Spielewelt) und hol mir eine Matrox G450.

Ich brauche diese Funktion, da ich den Backstreetrubypatch verwende und gleichzeitig 2 Benutzer an meinen Rechner arbeiten. Dafür brauche ich ich aber 2 unabhängige Devices um 2 Xserver auf unterschiedlichen Konsolen (je einer Konsole wird beim Ruby Patch eine Tastatur ohne das beide interferrieren) zu starten.

Warum läßt du dein Twinview Layout nicht auf einer 2. Konsole laufen? 

```

[server-Standard] 

name=Standard server 

command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -layout Dual  -audit 0 vt7

command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X  :1 -layout twinview -audit 0 vt8

flexible=true

```

und am zweiten Rechner das gleiche.

Damit könntest Du zwischen den Profilen einfach durch ALT+F7/F8 umschalten ohne den xdm neu zu starten.

Alternativ könntest du noch zwei Sessions in 

/etc/X11/dm/Sessions anlegen, die z.B eine direkten Serverstart durch führt.

```

#/etc/X11/dm/Sessions/twinview.desktop

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

# The names/descriptions should really be better

Name=Twinview Fluxbox

Comment=This starts a custom session

Exec=/usr/X11R6/bin/startx -- - :1 -layout twinview -audit 0 vt8;/usr/bin/fluxbox

# The "custom" Exec is a very special one and is handled specially in

# the Xsession script and just runs "~/.xsession" directly

Icon=

Type=Application

```

Diese noch ausführbar machen und so könnte es dann funktionieren ohne immer die gdm.conf zu editieren.

Gruß

----------

## Slayer2004

Im Moment kann man eigentlich nur die Nvidias empfehlen sofern du mit deiner GraKa spielen möchtest.

Die Treiber von ATI sind einfach noch zu schlecht. (hab selber eine"9700pro").

Mit meiner 9700 bekomm ich zwar QIII sowie RTCW wunderbar ans rennen... das wars dann leider auch schon. UT2K4 lauft zwar ... nur wie ...

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn , tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und nimm fuer TUX eine NVIDIA Karte. 

Sorry ATI , vielleicht sieht das in einem Jahr schon etwas anders aus !?

 :Confused: 

----------

